

Confessions of a Publisher - calvin
http://pandodaily.com/2012/01/17/confessions-of-a-publisher-were-in-amazons-sights-and-theyre-going-to-kill-us/

======
corin_
This needs to be seen by more people than the 4 votes it has.

------
easp
This unnamed publishing insider basically confirms my observations as an
outside observer, so, of course, I think it is a great post.

